# Making cups



## webe142 (Oct 11, 2021)

I have a hard time throwing anything away so I though it might be cool to turn some headless crowns and hutches into cups (or toothbrush/candle holders, anything to try to save it from being discarded).  I used a bottle cutter to take the tops off and then a dremel to smooth the edge.

Any ideas on how to improve these?  Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 11, 2021)

Does the Bottle Cutter work good on Hutch's? Thought I was told a Bottle Cutter don't work good on the much thicker glass like that found on Hutch's? LEON.


----------



## webe142 (Oct 11, 2021)

I've had mixed results, but I dont think I have a big enough sample size.  The G.G. pictured was a hutch and turned out great.  I had a couple of others crack on me.  

There is an art to it.  The wife is a lot better with the bottle cutter, and will be taking over that part of the process.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 11, 2021)

I think a lot of the guys that are showing and selling them online are shipping them to someone to have them done, so you can't compare yours to theirs...I think yours look pretty good.  I imagine most people are tumbling them before they cut them (or maybe after?).


----------

